# Sick of trap thieves!!!



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just needed to vent about trap thieves. I hate them! To make matters worse, I think its another trapper! The only way anyone would have know it was there was if they were trapping. I have been trapping for 6 years now and each year at least 1 trap has been stolen! Before the ice I have no problem hiding the traps but after the ice is when every trap has been taken. I try and set on places few people visit and still lose traps. It really pisses me off that people cant leave well enough alone. I have stumbled across traps, some with animals in them, and never thought of taking either the trap or the fur in it. I know I will never know exactly how many people stumbled upon mine and didn't mess with them but it strating to feel like everytime another sees one they take it. Sorry but I needed to vent! By the way, if anyone has any tips for hiding under ice sets please share them.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I havnt had any stolen yet but I bet it sure pisses you off. are you trapping in water??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss Mick. We've had another member lose a cage trap recently also. It seems that between all the anti's and dishonest people running around nothing is safe.

hey guys...on a side note please remember we may have young people reading this forum.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That absolutely stinks. I can remember loosing traps and animals back in the late 1960s and all through the 1970s. I know how you feel execpt back then we kinda handled the problems oursevles. You would getting in major trouble today for doing the things we did back then. To many liberals today including the court systems and thats why theives are not concerned. Get caught and just get a slap on the hand.

Trapping under the ice has always had those issues. When you open the ice it leaves a definate mark that someone or something has been there.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

LANCET: I trap both on land and in the water. Right now most of my traps are under ice. The stick I use to support th trap sticks up about 3 inches and that is all they can see. Since I dont set close to the huts who else would think anything of a stick, sticking out of the water in the middle of a swap.

220swift: I agree about the liberals and poor court system. I feel stiffer penalties would reduce it some but not enough. What upsets me more than the liberals is, why cant two trappers trap the same pond? I accept his right to be there and wouldnt mind sharing. I have often thought of not trapping under the ice but its hard to pass up the prime pelts.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Use a game camera and hide it real good but allow for a good view of your set and catch him on it. Then give a printout of it to the local warden. Maybe he will run upon him one day and he's a caught butt. Or post a picture of him in the paper and ask for help in identifying him and see what develops. Someone will recognize him Im sure. Just sayin-----


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

22 suggests a good idea but then you would also hate to lose a camera like I have in the past.

Today I went to set a beaver lodge...found someone had it set up with snares...I walked on, but wondered if this was the person who stole a 330 i lost two years ago in this same location. But 2 wrongs does not make a right and if it is not the same person..well you know.

I do a little of under ice trapping and have about 40 traps out right now for otter, beaver, and rats. I trap where there is little to no traffic to where there are just loads of people. If you have a local guy/gal who is a trapper and steeling...there is little you can do. For a general person ( non trapper ) to steal they need to break through the ice ( which is tough ) unless they find it before the ice sets back up again.

Part of the problem is.....in the snow people only need to follow your tracks to find your sets. So no matter where you walk...they will see what you are up to. But then...you too can follow their tracks.

One thing I may do next summer is to mark my traps, easy enough to do with a dremmel tool. That way if I meet up with a local trapper and I notice my mark on his traps I know.

Just remember it is a crime...and you should report it to the police/warden. You never know you might end up with some of them back. Most likely the same thief is doing all your theft if in the same area.

Good luck this season.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mick. Those buggers are all around the world.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mick. Unfortunately where you're at the population of peopel is huge and the chances are bigger of it happening. I used to trap when I lived back your way and if I didn't get a couple stolen in a season it was nothing short of a miracle. Good luck and try to get out as far as you can. Most thieves are lazy slobs who won't work all that hard to steal.Or you could set bear traps all the way around your sets. Wouldn't that be awesome ? Good luck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

*Here our traplines are registered to one trapper, you can't just go and buy a trapper'slice. and trap anywhere. Why they can't do that down there would solve a lot of problems of over lap trapping.*


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I made a complaint to the local game warden but there isnt much he can do. I noticed the pond about 200 yards from where my trap was taken has new traps on it. He said he would try and contact that guy to see if it were him. I dont expect much to happen I just wanted it documented in case any issues happen later.​
Youngdon: I read the post about the cage trap and I certainly hope his thief gets caught. Its funny you mentioned that because on my way home I was whining about losing a few dollars on my trap, then I thought about how much he lost on his cage. I guess not matter how bad you've got it, it could alway be worse.​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It definitly is enough to irritate you no matter the cost of the trap.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

One thought is to make it soo obvious that you have some traps set but as mentioned place a camera in a well hidden location but good enough to catch who ever is looking at your traps or taking them. I would not have any traps in but certainly make appear you do...nice high poles, flags attached, in an well seen spot.

Best of luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you don't have a trap in there he's not doing anything wrong, legally. A pic if you choose to use that route would be great with the trap showing. Difficult I know, but it would certainly hold more weight with a game warden.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

People need to have the respect and courtesy to leave other peoples stuff alone. A few dollars for a stolen trap and the let down of hopefully finding some fur in your set and discovering the trap is gone has got to be frustrating. I am trapping in a fairly remote area and haven't had any problems yet. I did have a set that somebody had discovered while I had a fox in it. Looked like 3 people were there there was footprints all around my set. Fortunately they left everything alone. I pulled the trap anyways, just didn't like people knowing where my set was. We haven't had any snow and its real rocky terrain so I can usually step on rocks to hide the location of my traps. Hope you can catch the thief or maybe he'll atleast come to his senses and leave your traps where they are. Good luck!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this Mick. I don't know why people can't have the respect for other people and there things to just keep there hands off of it if it doesn't belong to them. Unfortunately those people are everywhere. Sorry again to hear about your stolen trap good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Me and my dad used to have that problem all the time back in the day (mid 80's). Not so much now. We knew who it was. Fixed the problem when we waited (me, dad, warden) one day. Just a local scumbag. Same guy we think was stealing shotgun ammo from our entryway. But we fixed that problem too. We loaded up some super duper mags for him and left them out for him to take. That was the last time that happened.

On a side note, I caught a trap with a raccoon in it the other day. A raccoon pulled someones trap loose and my trap caught the chain of the trap as he drug it by. This is a first for that to happen. Trying to figure out who's trap it is to give back but half the #'s are wore off the tag from him dragging the trap aways.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

frozenbutt said:


> Me and my dad used to have that problem all the time back in the day (mid 80's). Not so much now. We knew who it was. Fixed the problem when we waited (me, dad, warden) one day. Just a local scumbag. Same guy we think was stealing shotgun ammo from our entryway. But we fixed that problem too. We loaded up some super duper mags for him and left them out for him to take. That was the last time that happened.
> 
> On a side note, I caught a trap with a raccoon in it the other day. A raccoon pulled someones trap loose and my trap caught the chain of the trap as he drug it by. This is a first for that to happen. Trying to figure out who's trap it is to give back but half the #'s are wore off the tag from him dragging the trap aways.


 Man thats a trap troll!! Lucky you caught him he was going to clean your trap line out LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

[sup]My step son caught a stringer of walleye once







.[/sup]

[sup]Nice that you picked up a raccoon and a trap...that other trapper had to be close by as raccoon do not travel too far.[/sup]


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

frozenbutt said:


> Me and my dad used to have that problem all the time back in the day (mid 80's). Not so much now. We knew who it was. Fixed the problem when we waited (me, dad, warden) one day. Just a local scumbag. Same guy we think was stealing shotgun ammo from our entryway. But we fixed that problem too. We loaded up some super duper mags for him and left them out for him to take. That was the last time that happened.
> 
> On a side note, I caught a trap with a raccoon in it the other day. A raccoon pulled someones trap loose and my trap caught the chain of the trap as he drug it by. This is a first for that to happen. Trying to figure out who's trap it is to give back but half the #'s are wore off the tag from him dragging the trap aways.


 Like Super Duper dont shoot em kind eh? Hope his barrel got stretched or banana'd even. Thats my kind of justice.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

On a call said:


> [sup]My step son caught a stringer of walleye once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking he drug it about a mile. Thats the closest land that anybody has permission for. While fishing I snagged one of my dads beaver traps 5 miles up river from where he lost it once. Still had a legbone in it. Then I found one of mine hanging in a tree over a river I was fishing on. That one was about 3/4 miles from where I trap on that land. That had a legbone in it still too. Both times I found them traps I was thinking I should by a lottery ticket because odds must be in my favor at the time.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Like Super Duper dont shoot em kind eh? Hope his barrel got stretched or banana'd even. Thats my kind of justice.


I wouldn't shoot them. If it didn't wreck the gun I'm betting he had to get his shoulder put back into it's socket. It's nicer than what the sheriff told us to do with him.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> Thinking he drug it about a mile. Thats the closest land that anybody has permission for. While fishing I snagged one of my dads beaver traps 5 miles up river from where he lost it once. Still had a legbone in it. Then I found one of mine hanging in a tree over a river I was fishing on. That one was about 3/4 miles from where I trap on that land. That had a legbone in it still too. Both times I found them traps I was thinking I should by a lottery ticket because odds must be in my favor at the time.


Both of those..no, all three each were amazing. Catching a trap your dad lost, finding one hanging in a tree, and a raccoon with a trap.

A beaver trap five miles up stream ? wow...that is long swim with a trap.

I wonder about that one in the tree ?? Perhaps a buzzard dropped it ?

And I would think a raccoon would run a mile but then to bump into your trap.









Hey I lost a 330 last season. If you happen to find it let me know.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

On a call said:


> Both of those..no, all three each were amazing. Catching a trap your dad lost, finding one hanging in a tree, and a raccoon with a trap.
> 
> A beaver trap five miles up stream ? wow...that is long swim with a trap.
> 
> ...


The beaver one was in city limits. So when I gave it to him I asked why he had a trap there and he told me were he lost one the year before and didn't believe me I got it where I did.

The trap in the tree, I'm thinking the way the chain was wrapped around the branch that a raccoon crawled up it got tangled and hung upside down till he died. kinda feel bad for that one.

I'll keep an eye out for that 330. LOL


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont think I will use the camera idea because unless it shows him carrying the trap away its too hard to prove. That and a camera is a whole lot more money to be out if it were discovered. The C.O. said he would monitor the area and talk with others. Who knows if he will do anything at all. Like I said earlier I dont expect much to happen. I did modifed my sets so they have a lower profile. I no longer use a pole sticking up out of the ice, another trapper may still know what it is but at least its less obvious.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Most of the people I've had come across my stuff have been good and just keep on walking, but on the chance that somebody is feeling dishonest that day, I lock all my trail cameras to trees using Python locks by Masterlock. I also run a steel cable through a couple walls of my blinds and lock them to a large tree, this has saved several of my blinds from blowing away when hit with hard Kansas storms and winds. I also tend to use a cable and lock when I put my cage traps out.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Trapper catches thief stealing traps

http://lacrossetribune.com/jacksoncochronicle/news/latest/trapper-catches-thief-stealing-traps/article_2d24ed56-e709-11e1-9297-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, CSI of the trapping world!!!


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

A few years ago I trapped a raccoon in a river and it was my fault for not checking it the next day so when I drove up the trap was sprung and a skinned raccoon on the ground!. so I lost the raccoon not the 160.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to hear, however, $300 and 5 years on each count is not enough of a penalty. Make the fines substantial and loss of hunting and fishing privileges for life.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the fines and punishment should fit. Not only should he have his hunting license suspended, he should have to give the guy some new traps. Since this guy enjoyed the outdoors so much, he should get to do community service by cleaning up for the Parks and Wildlife department. My dad always said, if you have time and energy to cause trouble, you have enough time and energy to do some work.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

in today's liberal society making him work would be considered cruel and unusal punishment...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree, it might be cruel and unusual punishment if they make him pick up roadkill skunks in the August heat. Guarantee he would learn a valuable lesson though.


----------

